# Planning on Moving to Mexico



## Steadyone (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all I am new to this forum but hoping for some answers. 

I am wanting to move to the west coast side of Mexico. I need much dental and jaw work done. I am looking for a Facial surgeon that is good and prices that are reasonable and I perfer talking to people about it rather than just googling it which I have done a lot of. lol Anyway I plan on moving in April. I would love any input from you who have possible had some dental work and surgical work done on their jaw and mouth and where they had it done. Anyway had it done in Puerto Penasco? Or anywhere along the coast there.

Thanks so much.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Steadyone said:


> Hi all I am new to this forum but hoping for some answers.
> 
> I am wanting to move to the west coast side of Mexico. I need much dental and jaw work done. I am looking for a Facial surgeon that is good and prices that are reasonable and I perfer talking to people about it rather than just googling it which I have done a lot of. lol Anyway I plan on moving in April. I would love any input from you who have possible had some dental work and surgical work done on their jaw and mouth and where they had it done. Anyway had it done in Puerto Penasco? Or anywhere along the coast there.
> 
> Thanks so much.


:welcome:


----------



## Steadyone (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi thank you for the Welcome. I am looking to move to Puerto Pensaco.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems the best town near the border for all kinds of medical needs especially dental is Algodones..here is a sit that might help..

Los Algodones, Baja California Dentists Index


----------



## Steadyone (Dec 14, 2017)

I am moving to Purto Penasco which is under Tuson AZ but thanks


----------

